# Can you entice a house spider out without traps?



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

There is this massive REALLY fast house spider in my spare room. Every couple of days it reappears and runs right past our legs. Then he's gone. How can I catch it? Like entice it out? It's very annoying. Just want it to go outside. I'm too scared to go in there!


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

Have you thought about dressing up and pretending to be a fly? That usually works for me. 



Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Spiderstock (May 29, 2011)

It's just a spider. And if it's leaving the web ad running past your legs then it's a male. Which means he will not be hanging around anyway. He won't of turned your spare room into his stomping ground, he was just looking for a female. He won't hang around.


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

It probably is a male judging by the size of it and its legs from what I could see when it whizzed past. It's a very smokey grey colour with a touch of brown.
I'm going to try leaving some water out for it later and see if that attracts it. It will be hanging around in there cos we keep the door shut and it's a storage type room with lots of stuff in there.


----------



## martin3 (May 24, 2011)

If you dont use the room just let him do his thing, as has been said hes not going to be around for much longer, & will be gone/dead/munched, before long, Remember the old adage,IF YOU WANT TO LIVE & THRIVE, LET THE SPIDER IN YOUR SPARE ROOM STAY ALIVE,...:lol2:


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

Spiderstock said:


> It's just a spider. And if it's leaving the web ad running past your legs then it's a male. Which means he will not be hanging around anyway. He won't of turned your spare room into his stomping ground, he was just looking for a female. He won't hang around.


yes, but some people are scared of them- i used to be, until i started keeping t's. & tbh, i'm still not crazy about house spiders- i can't have them in the house for long, i catch them with a cup & card, & throw them out.


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

Thanks. I know he won't be there long and Im just used to them disappearing and never being seen again. This one just creeps me out as he's so active, so most likely is a male.

I am terrified of spiders. I was worse before keeping ts and I wanted to help my fear and I was also fascinated by them as many arachnophobes are.
Before I couldn't be near a skin of a spider let alone in a room with one. I'd run and leave, I'd shake and feel sick and hot.
I can now be near one and if one runs across the floor near me I will keep calm and just ask my husband to get it. But only if they're small enough. Big ones, garden ones and especially house ones like this creep me out big time!
I don't mind the ones that stay put.

There's one I call Billy bob who lives under the pipes by my cats litter tray. My husband doesn't like him but I won't let him kill him. He is a perminant resident...that is until he grows up and leaves to find a female if he is indeed a male as I'm guessing he is. I git quite a few in the bathroom that are smaller again and I dont mind much as they stay there and don't venture far.

Upside-down type ones are fine as they stay there and I got one living under my plugs in the kitchen I use everyday. I've watched it grow and shed.
Keeps attaching its webs to my stuff.

But the other big massive upsidedown ones that just bob along as if there dancing everywhere and nearly falling off stuff I can't stand! One of those was at the skirrid mountain inn a few weeks ago when i stayed there with my Sis and I was on spider watch all night! Went there to experience ghosts etc and ended up being scared and up all night from a spider instead!!


----------



## Bexzini (Oct 21, 2010)

BlackRose said:


> Thanks. I know he won't be there long and Im just used to them disappearing and never being seen again. This one just creeps me out as he's so active, so most likely is a male.
> 
> I am terrified of spiders. I was worse before keeping ts and I wanted to help my fear and I was also fascinated by them as many arachnophobes are.
> Before I couldn't be near a skin of a spider let alone in a room with one. I'd run and leave, I'd shake and feel sick and hot.
> ...



I can't stand house spiders either, when I see one I try and kid myself that they are cute and whatever but it never works. I feel your pain lol


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

Tickle it's testicles?


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

If it's in the spare room and you don't use that room then just leave it, you must be easily annoyed, it's good for the home to have house spiders as they eat other bugs whihc come into the home.

I get really huge house spiders here and I just leave them or sometimes I catch them and put them outside but that's only to stop my cats eating them, house spiders are welcome in my house, I don't mind them at all.


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

You can't put him outside !!! he is ahouse spider. He likes to live in your house


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

TEENY said:


> You can't put him outside !!! he is ahouse spider. He likes to live in your house


yeah, but to some of us, HS are the equivalent of the bogeyman!:gasp: even i don't lik them, & i'm cured of most of my arachnophobia. & a lot of others, not scared of most other spiders, are creeped out by HS's.


----------



## Totallytortoise (Jul 9, 2012)

Snowgoose, that's ikky....
Ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

Omg there was just the biggest brown male on the shower curtain! Theyre all coming out now to get the females! My nerves are shot! I don't like my cats eating them either in case they get bit. But sometimes there are bunches of legs in the morning or a big dead one on the floor from where the cats have eaten/messed with one.

I do go into the spare room a lot cos that's where we smoke. My husband also spends a lot of time there and the odd night playing games n stuff.
This one on the shower curtain though was a giant compared to the one lurking in the spare room!!


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

BlackRose said:


> Omg there was just the biggest brown male on the shower curtain! Theyre all coming out now to get the females! My nerves are shot! I don't like my cats eating them either in case they get bit. But sometimes there are bunches of legs in the morning or a big dead one on the floor from where the cats have eaten/messed with one.
> 
> I do go into the spare room a lot cos that's where we smoke. My husband also spends a lot of time there and the odd night playing games n stuff.
> This one on the shower curtain though was a giant compared to the one lurking in the spare room!!


Get a grip eh, it's a spider not godzilla, leave them be and ignore them or catch them and put them outside, oh and they wont do your cats any harm what so ever if they eat them.


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

A phobia controls your life.. I've done all I can to help it but as others have said I cant deal with house spiders. I cant catch them either cos that is dealing with them. These big spiders just seem so..,different.

I think even if I didn't get my phobia from my mum I'd still have it.
When my mum was pregnant with my sister she even called my dad home from work far away and she was in hysterics. He rushed home thinking she was having the baby. Turns out there was a spider on the stairs. And it was dead. She wouldnt go past it. She was so hsyterical my dad even had to slap her face (lightly) to snap her out of it.


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

BlackRose said:


> A phobia controls your life.. I've done all I can to help it but as others have said I cant deal with house spiders. I cant catch them either cos that is dealing with them. These big spiders just seem so..,different.
> 
> I think even if I didn't get my phobia from my mum I'd still have it.
> When my mum was pregnant with my sister she even called my dad home from work far away and she was in hysterics. He rushed home thinking she was having the baby. Turns out there was a spider on the stairs. And it was dead. She wouldnt go past it. She was so hsyterical my dad even had to slap her face (lightly) to snap her out of it.


Am sorry but a big spider is a big spider, nothing more nothing less and you didn't get your phobia from your mother, phobias are not passed on, catch it or kill it but just stop moaning about it, there's no way your gonna entice it into a trap, put a jar or tub over it, slip some paper under it and then chuck it outside, it's just a spider, it's not going to kill you.


----------



## pussmunky (Jan 23, 2012)

I hate spiders! Haha started to overcome the fear a little lately but still couldnt touch one... Its a glass and a piece of paper for me :L


----------



## martin3 (May 24, 2011)

AilsaM said:


> Am sorry but a big spider is a big spider, nothing more nothing less and you didn't get your phobia from your mother, phobias are not passed on, catch it or kill it but just stop moaning about it, there's no way your gonna entice it into a trap, put a jar or tub over it, slip some paper under it and then chuck it outside, it's just a spider, it's not going to kill you.


Chill out,!! the girl has a phobia & cant help it, you can get a phobia from a family member, if your mother is :censor: scared of spiders,& freaks out every time she see one, then you as a child will be indoctrinated with said fear,


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

martin3 said:


> Chill out,!! the girl has a phobia & cant help it, you can get a phobia from a family member, if your mother is :censor: scared of spiders,& freaks out every time she see one, then you as a child will be indoctrinated with said fear,


Am sorry but I don't agree, just because a child sees a parent freaking out at spiders or anything that moves, doesn't mean it will pass on to the child, my mum is scared :censor:less of anything in the form of a small beastie - from small moths, daddy long legs to teeny spiders, if she sees a huge spider she freaks out and then will either get someone to deal with it or do it herself, it's not passed on to me at all, if it had I wouldn't have my T's. So, no I don't believe phobias work like that, not passed on from mother to child.


----------



## Garethgtt (Aug 6, 2012)

This one has lived in my garage for a few years - must be female
picture doesnt do it justice but its a big girl
im quite attached to her!
- in fact i might start feeding it mealworms


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

martin3 said:


> Chill out,!! the girl has a phobia & cant help it, you can get a phobia from a family member, if your mother is :censor: scared of spiders,& freaks out every time she see one, then you as a child will be indoctrinated with said fear,


this is true.



AilsaM said:


> Am sorry but I don't agree, just because a child sees a parent freaking out at spiders or anything that moves, doesn't mean it will pass on to the child, my mum is scared :censor:less of anything in the form of a small beastie - from small moths, daddy long legs to teeny spiders, if she sees a huge spider she freaks out and then will either get someone to deal with it or do it herself, it's not passed on to me at all, if it had I wouldn't have my T's. So, no I don't believe phobias work like that, not passed on from mother to child.


yes, they can be- my fear of spiders was passed to me by my dad- until he said he was scared of them, i wasn't- & it's well known that phobias can be imprinted on kids by their parents.


----------



## Mrs Mental (May 5, 2009)

wilkinss77 said:


> this is true.
> 
> yes, they can be- my fear of spiders was passed to me by my dad- until he said he was scared of them, i wasn't- & it's well known that phobias can be imprinted on kids by their parents.


 
More fool the parents then for letting the children see that they are scared. I dont 'do' Maybugs but my daughter does. She's only known that Im scared poopless of them since a couple of years ago and she's 15 now. I didnt know my Mum was scared of thunder and lightening until I was an adult myself :lol2: Fears and phobias *shouldn't* be passed on :2thumb:


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

Phobias had to start somewhere. I believe there's a few different reasons for this. 
Obviously one is passed down from family members (usually parents or siblings). Even something as simple as a parent quickly getting a spider out yoir cot when you're young can set it in your mind that it is scary or can hurt you (even though they can't). It's all about how they react to it or if they panic.
I'm so bad I cannot even catch a spider with a glass and paper, and even have trouble with a long vacumn hose. I simply can't get near them. The same with most moths, bees and wasps. And I have to try my best when I'm around my nine year old niece to not freak out. 

Another is the fact that many people don't understand them. Many people control their fear by trying to understand and appreciate them. that's what I tried to do. So I've always had my phobia and I still got my Ts.
I'd rather have a T crawl on me given the choice than a house spider or garden spider.

Maybe years ago when we were all living outside in our little huts the spiders were much bigger and maybe the ones that can hurt/kill you in some countries did kill the odd person by biting them when they stepped on it or tried to catch it. Things we don't understand spark rumours, legends, fearful creatures and omens.

Look at tribes nowadays who eat the tarantulas they catch. Ok, I cant say for certain this is true but to me it seems none of them are scared of spiders. They have to eat and hunt. They are taught to do so from a very young age and the kids all seem to be fine with touching them and preparing them.

Another thing is a bad experience, especially if yoire a child. 

Btw that pic of the spider in the garage...looks like my Billy bob in the bathroom that I feed. They don't move much do they lol.


----------



## Bexzini (Oct 21, 2010)

AilsaM said:


> Am sorry but a big spider is a big spider, nothing more nothing less and you didn't get your phobia from your mother, phobias are not passed on, catch it or kill it but just stop moaning about it, there's no way your gonna entice it into a trap, put a jar or tub over it, slip some paper under it and then chuck it outside, it's just a spider, it's not going to kill you.



Just to let you know phobias can arise from observing others behaviour, and studies have shown that arachnophobia is a prime example. Dont want to go off topic too much but you can absolutely gain a phobia from a parent. Fear of spiders is considered to be evolutionary as well- our ancestors were afraid of spiders, snakes and many wild animals, and these phobias are still considered to be in our genetic makeup. Like I said dont want to go off topic too much but I'm doing a masters in psychology and when someone says something incorrect about it I like to correct them lol.


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

BlackRose said:


> There is this massive REALLY fast house spider in my spare room. Every couple of days it reappears and runs right past our legs. Then he's gone. How can I catch it? Like entice it out? It's very annoying. Just want it to go outside. I'm too scared to go in there!


just pick him up and throw him outside
it'll do him a favour because i reckon more ladies will be outside


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

BlackRose said:


> It probably is a male. I'm going to try leaving some water out for it later and see if that attracts it.


Try beer. Its much more likely to attract the males.


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

wilkinss77 said:


> yeah, but to some of us, HS are the equivalent of the bogeyman!:gasp: even i don't lik them, & i'm cured of most of my arachnophobia. & a lot of others, not scared of most other spiders, are creeped out by HS's.



I am not keen on them but i won't turf them out as they do a good job catching any escapee cricks lol


AilsaM said:


> Am sorry but a big spider is a big spider, nothing more nothing less and you didn't get your phobia from your mother, *phobias* *are not passed on*, catch it or kill it but just stop moaning about it, there's no way your gonna entice it into a trap, put a jar or tub over it, slip some paper under it and then chuck it outside, it's just a spider, it's not going to kill you.


I beg to differ, phobias can be passed on through seeing another with that fear. Many comprehensive studies have proved this fact.


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

TEENY said:


> I am not keen on them but i won't turf them out as they do a good job catching any escapee cricks lol
> 
> I beg to differ, phobias can be passed on through seeing another with that fear. Many comprehensive studies have proved this fact.


yep! you can imprint phobias onto others- it works with animals too. behaviour experiments with monkeys have shown that they too, can have fears imprinted onto them.


----------



## Bexzini (Oct 21, 2010)

Lucky Eddie said:


> Try beer. Its much more likely to attract the males.


.


And boobs, dont forget boobs.


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

Mrs Mental said:


> More fool the parents then for letting the children see that they are scared. I dont 'do' Maybugs but my daughter does. She's only known that Im scared poopless of them since a couple of years ago and she's 15 now. I didnt know my Mum was scared of thunder and lightening until I was an adult myself :lol2: Fears and phobias *shouldn't* be passed on :2thumb:


Your right, they shouldn't be passed on.



Bexzini said:


> Just to let you know phobias can arise from observing others behaviour, and studies have shown that arachnophobia is a prime example. Dont want to go off topic too much but you can absolutely gain a phobia from a parent. Fear of spiders is considered to be evolutionary as well- our ancestors were afraid of spiders, snakes and many wild animals, and these phobias are still considered to be in our genetic makeup. Like I said dont want to go off topic too much but I'm doing a masters in psychology and when someone says something incorrect about it I like to correct them lol.





TEENY said:


> I am not keen on them but i won't turf them out as they do a good job catching any escapee cricks lol
> 
> I beg to differ, phobias can be passed on through seeing another with that fear. Many comprehensive studies have proved this fact.





wilkinss77 said:


> yep! you can imprint phobias onto others- it works with animals too. behaviour experiments with monkeys have shown that they too, can have fears imprinted onto them.


There may indeed have been studies on this subject however, if this is the case, that phobias are passed on from parent to child from seeing the parents fears, then I'd be scared stiff of any little beastie that enters the house, or infact any little beastie outside as well, as I said my mum is scared of ANYTHING of a creepy crawly nature & I do mean anything, I've seen this all my life with my mum and it has in no way shape or form rubbed of on me or passed on to me from seeing her hysterically over react to a tiny beastie...................so I shall agree to disagree there.


----------



## MustLoveSnails (Aug 2, 2009)

AilsaM said:


> There may indeed have been studies on this subject however, if this is the case, that phobias are passed on from parent to child from seeing the parents fears, then I'd be scared stiff of any little beastie that enters the house, or infact any little beastie outside as well, as I said my mum is scared of ANYTHING of a creepy crawly nature & I do mean anything, I've seen this all my life with my mum and it has in no way shape or form rubbed of on me or passed on to me from seeing her hysterically over react to a tiny beastie...................so I shall agree to disagree there.


Phobias are not always passed on, often they will be learned if exposed to them but not always, there will always be individuals that differ and other factors that influence it. Being exposed to other people that are not terrified for instance could easily sway it. 

I completely agree that if possible parents should avoid it, but one person not picking up on a phobia from their parents doesn't mean it cannot happen to others, its pretty common.


----------

